# Favorite commuter equipment



## battalion51 (Sep 24, 2003)

We do lot's of polls on the Amtrak side, but never in the Commuter forum. So if you had your druthers on a type of equipment to ride what would your poison be? Mine goes to the Bombardier Bi Level Cars, as they have the best design to me overall.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm partial to the Comets largely because they're the equipment I see more. Specifically, I'd have to go with the V's as they've got the most modern and comfortable interior. After those I'd say the IV/II-R's as they've also got modern, clean interiors. One nice feature is the announcement boards and automatic announcer.


----------



## tp49 (Sep 24, 2003)

You left out anything to do with the LIRR, they should be mentioned under electric MU's and Kawasaki bi-levels (C-1 and C-3's). Had to go with electric MU's since this is what I grew up with LIRR m-1's, later M-3's and now M-7's, but I wish I could have chosen a couple of diffrerent ones that were not all of the above.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 24, 2003)

My Favorite is the MNRR MU Cars M1,M2,M3 and M6 Cars and the NJ Transit Comet V,II and III Cars.


----------



## gswager (Sep 24, 2003)

Before voting for the best car, what kind of car are they for S. CA Metrolink?


----------



## tp49 (Sep 25, 2003)

Metrolink uses Bombardier bi-levels I believe as does Sounder in Seattle, Coaster in San Diego, and CalTrain here in Norcal (although they still have many Gallery cars as well).


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 25, 2003)

Other transit systems using the Bombardier bi level cars include Tri-Rail, VRE, TRE, ACE in Northern California, Cal Train, and one or two others. The Bombardier cars look like this:


----------



## gswager (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks! My vote is Bombadier Bi-level after riding on S CA Metrolink (not to be confused with St. Louis Metrolink), CalTrain on older cars, and Trinity Rail Express (both Bombadier and MPU cars).


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Sep 25, 2003)

I agree, the bombadier are a very nice ride.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 25, 2003)

I personally like the refurbished wide cab cab cars the best since I can see out on the Fiemans side, and the interior isn't that drab orange like the old ones have (I hope to post pictures tonight or tomorrow of interiors on my site).


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Sep 25, 2003)

B-51, what station did you take that shot at?


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 25, 2003)

If you look in the background on the left you can see the Delray Beach sign (I could barely read it myself) but I remember that car was on the SOFTA (School of the Arts) trainset as P619-809 southbound. I had gotten off P091, and while waiting for my ride 619 came through just as it got ready to pour.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 9, 2003)

Get your votes in now, if you haven't already.


----------

